
Face masks to decoy t-shirts: The rise of anti-surveillance fashion - spking
http://news.trust.org/item/20190926043446-h9egt
======
one2zero
Sure the facemasks will probably foil any facial recognition techniques
outside of iris. But the paint? That won't do a damn thing and you'll just end
up looking like you're on your way to a Flock of Seagulls reunion tour.

